# Celeste and meteor shower in town RN



## solace (Apr 9, 2020)

Celeste is back in my cycling town again with a meteor shower. 

No entry fee (NMT). If you have white lilies or hybrids that would be appreciated.

Stop on by and make a wish!

PM for Dodo Code.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to stop by! :3


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey there!
I would love to stop by if you’re still accepting.
I can bring in some white lily seeds as a thank you. ^^


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi,

I can bring some hybrids over. Anything specific you want?


----------



## solace (Apr 9, 2020)

Anything you can spare the would be appreciated!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello I can bring some hybrids if you're still open


----------



## alebrije (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## Ingegno (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to come if you are open!


----------



## ArtschoolWallflower (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi I can bring you white lilies!


----------



## solace (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Town is full at the moment. Will like your comment when peeps start to leave.


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 9, 2020)

can i come when your open?


----------



## Sammr (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to come when you have space!


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 9, 2020)

NVM Thank you!!


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 9, 2020)

I also would love to come!


----------



## Alchy (Apr 9, 2020)

I am still new to Bell tree forums. I would like to visit your town when you have space. But how do I PM you? And I've never played online before. What do I need to do to enter your village? Can you please help me figure it out? I only have red-hyacinth flowers to share with you.
Thank you.


----------



## OreoTerror (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to come when you’re open  can bring some hybrids!


----------



## Xme (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to come by


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey! I can stop by and bring your lilies


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 9, 2020)

Is this still open? If so, i would love to stop by


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to visit, I will bring a hybrid


----------



## solace (Apr 9, 2020)

Please pm if you have not been able to come in! Some friends have left and spots are open!


----------



## chestrad (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I visit ?


----------



## courtky (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd like to visit if this is still open! I need more star fragments.


----------



## solace (Apr 9, 2020)

So sorry everyone! Some friends are still here relaxing. As soon as someone leaves I will let you know. PM  please.


----------



## chestrad (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes I would love to go


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello! May I come? I can bring 2 blue windflowers c:


----------

